# Engine surge:



## Jack S (Nov 26, 2010)

The Tecumseh H80 engine on my 826 blower surges. Have cleaned the carb. When advancing the throtle it dies orther wise surges. Govenor problem?

Jack S.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jack, Here's what's in the Tecumseh manual for trouble shooting a surging engine;

SURGES OR RUNS UNEVENLY 

-Fuel cap vent obstructed 
-Dirty carburetor or air filter 
-Carburetor improperly adjusted 
-Governor sticking, binding or 
-improper RPM setting 
-Carburetor linkage, shafts or 
shutters sticking or binding 
-Incorrect spark plug or Intermittent 
spark, check ignition 

There may be tiny air passages blocked in the carb that didn't get cleaned out when you cleaned the carb.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

my experience has been it is still in the carb. did you take out the welch plugs?

ps if the governor linkage was not messed with it is fine. they are very touchy, dont mess with it if it hasnt been disturbed.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This came up on a power washer over on the other forum and turned out to be worn governor linkages with too much play in them. Not suggesting messing with the governor either, but at least wiggle the rods and butterflies to see if anything moves around a lot.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Surging and dying*

I know you said that you rebuilt the carb, but did you clean the 3 small holes that go into the carb throat from the area in the side welch plug (assuming this is a float style carb)? You can use a strand of phone wire to go through them to insure they're open. If any of the 3 are plugged, it can exhibit the same symptons.

Good luck.


----------

